# Certificate of Good Character from Gardai



## Starbuck (8 Jun 2009)

I need a "Certificate of Good Character" from the Gardai, for a foreign Visa application.
I've been given an unbelievable runaround in my efforts to get one. Garda HQ say call your local Superintendent. He says call your local Station. They say call the Central Vetting Unit. They say no, call your local Superintendent....and round we go again.
The Garda website has out of date info on it too!

Has anyone managed to obtain one of these Certs?
Who is really responsible for these things?


----------



## hizzy (8 Jun 2009)

Hi Starbuck

Check out the link below.

[broken link removed]

Hope its of some help.

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## cinders (8 Jun 2009)

Check out the GARDA website fAQs - http://www.garda.ie/FAQ/Default.aspx?FAQCategory=36 .  I wrote to the superindentent of my area requesting one of these letters for myself recently.   I just wrote explaining that I was applying for a visa for X & could they provide the necessary letter confirming I did not have any convictions etc.  I listed all my previous addresses & dates.  Didn't have any trouble & I got the letter back about a week later.


----------



## gabsdot (8 Jun 2009)

I feel you pain. Hubbie and I have had to get these a few times for adoption purposes. Depending on who you speak to there is a different process. 
But this is the process
There is a form to fill out (which you can get at the garda station) which you give into the garda station with a copy of your passport and a self stamped addressed envelope. It is processed by the district office and should take about 3 weeks, (although we waited for 11 weeks for one of ours)


----------



## Starbuck (9 Jun 2009)

Thanks all.
I'll try the local station for that Form!


----------



## cinders (9 Jun 2009)

Hi Starbuck - you don't need a form, you just need to apply in writing to the Garda Superintendent. This is what they state in the FAQs:

"For what purpose are Police Certificates issued? 

Police Certificates are issued for the following purposes:-

Foreign Consular Authorities
Foreign Visas
Establishing a Business in other EU States
How do I apply for a Police Certificate? 
Applicants for Police Certificates for these purposes should make an application in writing to the Superintendent in charge of the district wherein they reside, or formerly resided, in the Republic of Ireland. Please go to our Station Directory to find out who your District Superintendent is."


----------

